

(Almost) No One Is Reading Your Tweets - daspion
http://allthingsd.com/20131223/almost-no-one-is-reading-your-tweets/?mod=tweet&utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer142a4&utm_medium=twitter

======
DougN7
It amazes me that Twitter exists. My marketing guy convinced me to start
tweeting for business. The ROI we hope for is completely based on serendipity.
Dropping leaflets from a plane might have a better result... (Hmmm, business
idea: p-tweets - physical-tweets. Messages printed on ping pong balls and
dropped from 30,000 feet)

------
codva
Adam Savage replied to one of tweets a few months ago. That was my 1 minute of
Twitter fame.

Based on the numbers in the article I'm in the top 10%. Yay me. Actually, that
is kind of sad. I post to Twitter most days, maybe 1 to 3 things a day on
average, 90% of which are ignored without a reply or retweet. If that
represents the top it doesn't really speak well of Twitter.

------
Asla
I mostly keep my twitter account as some sort of a diary where i post cool
stuff i occassionally come across that basically means i dont care about
followers but anybody is free to follow me.

